

Tablet thief forgets to disable automatic uploads, help me find my tablet - maskedinvader
http://gokul-menon.blogspot.com/2013/06/tablet-thief-forgets-to-disable-camera.html

======
e3pi
From the pictures, this impoverished individual appears to be getting through
life the best he and his family is able to. We see a nice kitty, family,
friends, a modest clean apartment. Like your passport, did you not also
"misplace", or forget your sack in the cab? Or are we to believe, this finder,
is to figure out how to find you? Do you offer a reward? Are you hiring goons,
formulating a police sting ops?

~~~
maskedinvader
this is the author here, I really am conflicted here, on one hand im wondering
what to do, just sit back and passively see his world through my stolen tablet
computer and on the other hand I am pissed he didnt give me back my passport,
so I want the cops to question why he sold my tablet, and not return my
passport, i might still not press charges, but at the very least attempt to
recover my passport and reward him that way.. what do you think I should do ?

~~~
e3pi
Find the current owner and offer a small token reward. The fact that you found
(him) is terrifying. If this doesn't work, PD.

~~~
maskedinvader
if i get my old passport, ofcourse, if not, then id just have to tell him
sorry my friend, I am taking back my tablet, the internet found you !

~~~
e3pi
Your passport recovery may have bigger guns than local PD. If you haven't
already, check State Department, passport site Re: lost or stolen passports.

Good luck!

~~~
maskedinvader
I updated my post to make a note that I am not accusing this guy of anything
but merely pointing out evidence that this person in the images and videos
person has my tablet (He might be innocent and might have bought it from the
black market)

